# Fish Tacos aka The Fire



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Got some of these guys over the weekend so decided to make some fish taco's 









~1 lb fillets, AJ soaks up this marinade very well
-2 or 3 cloves of garlic
-2 tablespoons oil
-1/4 white onion chopped
-1 or 2 chipotle peppers in adobo (chopped up)
-2 tablespoons cilantro chopped
-1 tsp cumin
-1 tsp black pepper
-1 tablespoon lime juice
-2 tablespoons orange juice
-1 teaspoon soy sauce

Poke some holes in your fillets with a fork then toss it into a freezer size bag. chop up your garlic cloves and toss them in the bag. drizzle with the oil. Seal the bag and rub the garlic into the fish. Next add the chopped onion, chipotle peppers, cilantro, cumin, pepper, lime juice, orange juice and soy. Let marinade for a few hours in the fridge.

Pull fish out of the fridge and let it come up closer to room temp while you prepare the grill. Cook on the grill and pour some of the marinade from the bag on the fish. Remove when done and flake the fish gently into nice pieces (if you flake it too much it'll be mushy). Hit it with a squirt of fresh lime juice (I also add some Ancho chili powder and cumin).

Fill tortillas with the flaked fish and add toppings. I like a non-mayo based red cabbage slaw and my homemade orange habanero hot sauce. 

These tacos are the fire! This recipe/marinade works well with skirt/flank steak too. Just change the toppings to onions/peppers, diced cilantro/onion, sour cream, cheese, etc.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Sounds good. I might give this a try this weekend. Thanks.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Believe that would be some good eats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing the recipe!


----------

